# My new bulking diet



## mr power (Dec 7, 2010)

Fairly new to bodybuilding and just wrote this diet to hopefully gain more mass, let me know what you think ??

6:30am - Usn muscle fuel anabolic shack in water, Multivitamin, Cod liver oil.

7:15am - Omlet (1 whole egg and 3 whites with tomatos), 2 bananas, Porridge oats in semi skimmed milk.

9:15am - Tuna, Baked Potato, 2 Yogots, Pear or apple.

12:30pm - Chicken or Turkey breast with brown rice and mixed veg.

3:00pm - Whey Shack, piece ov fruit.

5:00pm - 4 weetabix in semi skimmed milk, 2 bananas, nuts (Pecans).

6:30pm - Chicken or Turkey breast with brown rice and mixed veg.

7:30pm - Gym

8:30pm - Muscle fuel anabolic shack, piece ov fruit

10:00pm - Mixed nuts, pint ov semi skimmed milk

10:30pm - Bed


----------



## flexluke (Nov 13, 2010)

looks good mate!!! 

i love usn muscle fuel aswel


----------



## mr power (Dec 7, 2010)

cheers mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Can you break down the Macros

Calories?

Protein?

Carbs?

Fat?

Saturated Fat?


----------



## mr power (Dec 7, 2010)

what do you mean mate?


----------



## bookert (Jan 1, 2011)

I think hes asking if you can break down how many calories/carbs/protein etc. You will be consuming?

Looks pretty good to me, quite similar to what I eat but I have 3 shakes a day


----------



## mr power (Dec 7, 2010)

cheers mate


----------



## freddiehick (Mar 15, 2009)

I would personally say that if you are doing your first proper bulking with food, not too worry too much at the start about the breakdown of the macros as I tend to find with clients that I have trained that it all gets too much and too complicated, I would say just try to eat a good 5 meals a day then a couple months down the line, get a little bit more technical, but its up to you.


----------



## mr power (Dec 7, 2010)

ok cheers mate would you say that was a ok bulking plan for me to start on then??


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## freddiehick (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah it a good plan, just dont set yourself too high a target, so saying that your gonna eat bla bla bla is much easier said than done, so if your ready for that amount of food then go for it, or you could easy yourself into it, so do one week with 1 extra meal next week another extra etc until you get were you want, because you will have to kind of enlarge your stomach aswell


----------



## mr power (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeh man cheers for the advice I will bear it in mind mate


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

2x Bananas

1x Pear/Apple

Piece ''ov'' fruit

2x more bananas

some mixed veg

another piece ''ov'' fruit

Lmao hold onto your spincter kid!


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Its not just macros you need to consider, gaining is about metabolism, so age and amount of years training is as important, saying that the diet looks good, just increase portion size if you find you are not gaining a few percent a week, also lower cardio activity to no more than 3 sessions, ensure you use creatin, multi vit and essential fatty acids, also checkout ZMA


----------

